# How much food to feed



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

Now that is a basic question, i know. It is all determined on a dogs caloric intake, energy spent, type of food, yadda yadda yadda. My dept feels the need to limit each k9 to 4 cups a day, regardless of size, weight, energy expenditures, in k9 school or not. I know I can say things to argue the point....does anyone know of a legit book or web page i can go to in order to print off proper information.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Using weight to judge how much to feed is a crap shoot because all dogs are different. 
I've always watched/felt how the dog looks. If the dog looks thin then add food. If the dog looks a bit heavy then cut back.
It wont take long to figure out the individual dog's needs.


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

I understand that....I really do. Thats what I go by with Kodi, however, is there anyplace on the world wide interweb that politely discuses why each dog WILL be different


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I wouldn't normally suggest someone start here but there's a lot of information to work with in terms of ideas. The easiest way to explain it after reading the material from this link is that it's a sound way to protect the departments investment:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calorie_restriction

I'd be inclined to challenge that protocol (the one you cited above) by first asking what the basis was for using that as a standard. I mean if you feel the need to provide scientific evidence that supports a different position, then surely one would expect that they should be able to provide scientific or other supportive evidence that determined the basis for this edict. If I were to guess it's about cost control and little else. No one probably wanted to think about it so they simply put a quantity limit on each dog.

Or maybe something like this would help? 

http://mycockerspaniel.com/mer.htm

Ah, I gotta get to sleep. I'll check back tomorrow and see if you need something more viable. I am sure I could find you something to work with.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

yes ///// PM sent


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

a supervisor took our allotted bag of dog food and counted how many times he scooped out 4 cups, leaving him with 30.5 servings or something. I agree with everyone else, however we all need tangible evidence.


----------



## Jeffrey Eggenberger (Jan 3, 2013)

Are these dogs that are getting 4 scoops getting fat? That I think would be Tangible.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeffrey Eggenberger said:


> Are these dogs that are getting 4 scoops getting fat? That I think would be Tangible.


Aye, no internet research needed. If the dog starts to get skinny there you have it. I'm sure your supervisor won't allow them to starve.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Depends on the dog, depends on the food. 

Are you asking because that is not enough for your dog and you think he should get more? Weigh your dog today and once a week going forward. Wait until your dog drops significant weight and then point that out to your supervisor as tangible evidence.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joe Agustin said:


> .... My dept feels the need to limit each k9 to 4 cups a day, regardless of size, weight, energy expenditures, in k9 school or not. I know I can say things to argue the point....does anyone know of a legit book or web page i can go to in order to print off proper information. ..... is there anyplace on the world wide interweb that politely discuses why each dog WILL be different


http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1659&aid=2612
and
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2108&aid=704
(Doctors Foster & Smith)

A quote:_
"Despite our determined efforts to devise a 'one size fits all formula' that will tell us exactly how much to feed a dog of a given weight, we still do not have one, and it is very unlikely that we ever will."_

Also:_
"The first step in understanding your dog's energy requirements is realizing that there is no set formula for determining your dog's individual needs. .... with dogs, there are huge differences between breeds, size, growth rates in puppies, activity levels, skin and coat thicknesses, and living conditions."_

This book http://www.bookbyte.com/textbooks/s...edium=search&gclid=cij7vuma17ucfqjhqgodigaayg 
and also http://www.amazon.com/Waltham-Book-Clinical-Nutrition-Dog/dp/0080422942
as well as every other small-animal nutrition handbook I have agree with and expand on what Doctors Foster & Smith are saying, in case you need to show something more impressive. Both are available second-hand, cheap.


----------



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

Just look on the back of the bag of whichever brand dog food you're feeding.
There should be a recommended feeding chart based on dogs weight.

PS. If you're feeding a low quality food with grain in it, your dog will crap out most of it.


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

Jim Leon said:


> Just look on the back of the bag of whichever brand dog food you're feeding.
> There should be a recommended feeding chart based on dogs weight.
> 
> PS. If you're feeding a low quality food with grain in it, your dog will crap out most of it.


We feed nutro. I also know that like people, sedentary or avg dogs use less food intake then a working dog, let alone a police dog who is training a number of times a week, and in a city like mine, doing a number of searches and or tracks daily. As far as im concerned my K9 is an elite athelete in the canine world and should eat as such


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

There was a thread about scratch pants that drifted very far afield, and in it Maren posted about working weight and something like body index.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/possible-scratch-pants-24662/index5.html

post number 47 had the pictures and there was a little discussion above that.


----------

